# Maps for free and cheap camping.



## Selsharesthan (Dec 24, 2016)

I don't know where else to put these, so have fun. Hope you guys get some use out of them. 

https://goo.gl/maps/7EwaMqBHSVM2

https://goo.gl/maps/Rxj1aKjaYqy

Sent from my KYOCERA-C6745 using the Squat the Planet mobile app!


----------



## Renegade (Dec 24, 2016)

Selsharesthan said:


> I don't know where else to put these, so have fun. Hope you guys get some use out of them.
> 
> https://goo.gl/maps/7EwaMqBHSVM2
> 
> ...



Thats awesome, Thank you man!


----------



## Selsharesthan (Dec 24, 2016)

No problem. The one with the red pips is someone else's. I created the color coded one. 

Sent from my KYOCERA-C6745 using the Squat the Planet mobile app!


----------



## Renegade (Dec 24, 2016)

Selsharesthan said:


> No problem. The one with the red pips is someone else's. I created the color coded one.
> 
> Sent from my KYOCERA-C6745 using the Squat the Planet mobile app!



Yeah its nice to know some hidden spots.. beats sleeping back of dumpsters all the time..


----------



## FreeCheetos (Feb 22, 2017)

Thanks for this


----------

